# Camping during covid



## upsermainst. (Apr 17, 2020)

girlfriend and I need to get out of the house and into some fresh air ! can you still camp on dispersed blm land with all the closures going on right now . I’ve tried looking into several websites but I keep getting redirected and it’s very stressful to find a simple yes or no . can someone help ! ? !


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

I think it'd be better to wait for the virus crisis to be better.



e bikes for kids


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

But if you are nearby a picnic site, like let's say just about a walking distance, I think we can consider that but it is better safe than sorry. I am also longing for picnics already haha. anyways, see you around! 

Enable Impact Water Softener Reviews


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

I won't recommend camping on a crowded site. Hoping yours won't have too many people. If there isn't any then I think It would even be better to just camp since that is literally social distancing.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

We over here in the UK, can't go camping/caravanning. All sites across the country are closed. We can take exercise, ie, walking from home. We can't travel using the car. In fact, from what I've read, your insurance will not pay out if you are involved in an accident on a non-essential trip. So for us, its essential travel only, ie, shopping for food. Luckily, I'm in walking distance of walking in the countryside. Best to stay safe


----------



## coveterh (May 13, 2020)

I'm too terrified to go on camping. Will just wait until a vaccine is released.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't see why you are more there 6 foot apart are you not? Living out side isnot the problem people being on top of you could be go out fish,run,walk with nature just keep a distance which I always did.


----------



## coveterh (May 13, 2020)

*Camping*



crawford said:


> I can't see why you are more there 6 foot apart are you not? Living out side isnot the problem people being on top of you could be go out fish,run,walk with nature just keep a distance which I always did.


I guess I'd just go somewhere secluded where there's not a lot of people.


----------



## iktom (Feb 16, 2019)

upsermainst. said:


> girlfriend and I need to get out of the house and into some fresh air ! can you still camp on dispersed blm land with all the closures going on right now . I’ve tried looking into several websites but I keep getting redirected and it’s very stressful to find a simple yes or no . can someone help ! ? !


You can absolutely go camping and maintain a more than safe distance from other people. We are big fans of dispersed camping/boondocking, and that's generally what we do, but even in an established campground it shouldn't be a problem. My only concern would be using public bathrooms. Bring lots of disinfectant.

We've been camping nearly every weekend for a little over a month now. We keep an eye on the forest service website for updates, so we know what's allowed and what isn't. Dispersed camping has been allowed all along, and they just started opening up campgrounds that are normally open long before now. There are some that won't be ready until the middle of July.


Get out of your house, enjoy the out doors.


----------

